# Breeder suggestions



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

I need your help, poodle forum! I'm looking for a breeder and I'm picky! Here's my criteria: 

Sound conformation
Health testing
Champions at least three generations back
Holistic approach to vet care
Open to raw feeding/raw feeds
Open about health issues with their dogs
Early socialization 
Uses positive reinforcement training
Dogs have good work ethic (great plus if there are obedience titles in addition to championship)

Location doesn't matter. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tell the folks what size poodle you are looking for, and if you have a color preference!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought you were getting a standard cream spoo puppy in September. Did that not work out?


----------



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> I thought you were getting a standard cream spoo puppy in September. Did that not work out?


Yes, unfortunately it's looking like that won't be the case. It's not certain yet but I'd like to have a backup plan.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lisa, i always send people to poodlesonline.com - with the reminder that it is a self-selecting list and not all on the list are free of questionable practices. but it can be helpful in giving some idea of who's out there. supposedly to be a part of poodlesonline, breeders at least have to do serious testing. that does not mean, however, that all breeders that do serious testing are listed. if you find someone you think fits your criteria, i would still ask around pf re any other info on the breeder and run their name and/or kennel name through google just to see what comes up.


----------



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Things have worked out with Mr. Cream Pup after all!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm happy to hear you didn't have to go to plan B! Make sure you share pics when he arrives home.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Where are you at? I know of three beautiful 12 week old male puppies available. Champion sired, beautiful very nice mama. Two are white and one black. It was a big litter and everybody wanted girls.  I love the boys!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202825466981675

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202848662561550


----------

